# Training routine for girlfriend



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Could anybody give me ideas for a training routine for my girlfriend at home

she doesn't have a gym so it would have to be at home but she's got some tiny weights, a bench, swiss ball and stationery bike

She needs to lose a little fat but would like to add a muscle too (she doesn't want to get massive though remember ha)

Her dumbbells go up to 6kg so I guess she'd have to do more body weight stuff?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Squats

Lunges

Rows

OHP

side lats/bent side lats

floor press

press ups

crunches/weighted crunches

plank

There's loads mate

pic maybe 5 and put them in a circuit routine reps/sets etc then repeat a few times


----------

